# Build net/kdenetwork4 error



## jeltoesolnce (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello, such build error:

```
ForeachContainer(const T&) [with T = const int]':
/usr/ports/net/kdenetwork4/work/kdenetwork-4.6.2/kget/extensions/konqueror/kget_plug_in.cpp:202:   instantiated from here
/usr/local/include/qt4/QtCore/qglobal.h:2256: error: using invalid field 'QForeachContainer<T>::i'
/usr/local/include/qt4/QtCore/qglobal.h:2256: error: request for member 'begin' in '((QForeachContainer<const int>*)this)-
>QForeachContainer<const int>::c', which is of non-class type 'const int'
/usr/local/include/qt4/QtCore/qglobal.h:2256: error: using invalid field 'QForeachContainer<T>::e'
/usr/local/include/qt4/QtCore/qglobal.h:2256: error: request for member 'end' in '((QForeachContainer<const int>*)this)-
>QForeachContainer<const int>::c', which is of non-class type 'const int'
gmake[2]: *** [kget/extensions/konqueror/CMakeFiles/kget_browser_integration.dir/kget_plug_in.o] Error 1
gmake[1]: *** [kget/extensions/konqueror/CMakeFiles/kget_browser_integration.dir/all] Error 2
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/kdenetwork4.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/kdenetwork4.
```


----------



## MarcoB (Apr 22, 2011)

Do you have QT3 installed? Deinstall it first.


----------



## jeltoesolnce (Apr 22, 2011)

Ok, find.., thank you.


----------

